# Sticky  TEXAS Native Aquatic Plant lists



## Tex Gal

I'm creating this thread to put all the links in it. It will be a sticky. Add to the thread and I will continue to edit this first post.

1. http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/exotic/aquatic_plants/plants_notlisted.phtml#native

2. http://nativeplantproject.com/native_pond_and_wetland_plants.htm

3. http://aquaplant.tamu.edu/plant-identification/

4. http://www.tapms.org/

5. http://www.thedauphins.net/rgv_native_plants.html (be sure to scroll dowwwnnn)

6. http://www.biosci.utexas.edu/prc/Tex.html

7. http://www.orthougm.com/native_plants_of_texas.html

8. http://www.wildflower.org/collections/collection.php?collection=centex_pond

9. http://www.wildflower.org/explore/

10. http://www.texasnonnatives.org/M8texnonnativeNEW.htm (Note: Naturalized Plants)

11. http://npsot.org/

12. http://www.gctts.org/files/NativeAquaticPlantsofTexas.pdf


----------



## davemonkey

Here is a good starter point, but be careful how much you rely on it. Some of these plants may be found in Texas, but may be native only to surrounding states. You'll notice that mosses such as Fissidens are not listed. Many _Fissidens sp_ (including _F. fontanus_)are considered by USDA to be "NA N". In short, they are considered native but there was never an effort (nor a need) to determine exactly where they originated. My personal opinion is that they can be considered native to Texas unless proven otherwise...but you might want to confirm with TPWD on that if this white-list becomes law.

http://plants.usda.gov/java/AdvancedSearchServlet
The search criteria on this list is:
State = Texas
Native Status = L48 (the contiguous states)
Regional Wetland Indicator = OBL through FACW (Obligate Wetland through Facultative Wetland)

And here is the list of Fissidens sp.:
http://plants.usda.gov/java/nameSearch


----------



## Tex Guy

*Texas Native Aquatic Plants*

Folks,

In looking for those plants considered native, and thus exempt from the new law, I have come across the following resources:

http://www.gctts.org/files/NativeAquaticPlantsofTexas.pdf

http://nativeplantproject.com/native_pond_and_wetland_plants.htm

http://aquaplant.tamu.edu/plant-identification/

http://www.tapms.org/

http://www.thedauphins.net/rgv_native_plants.html (be sure to scroll dowwwnnn)

http://www.biosci.utexas.edu/prc/Tex.html

http://www.orthougm.com/native_plants_of_texas.html

http://www.wildflower.org/collections/collection.php?collection=centex_pond

http://www.wildflower.org/explore/

http://www.texasnonnatives.org/M8texnonnativeNEW.htm (Note: Naturalized Plants)

http://npsot.org/


----------



## BobAlston

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Plants/native-usa.html (scroll down to Texas Native Plants)

http://plants.usda.gov/dl_nrcs_state_plants.html (all plants by stats not just aquatic; Excel format)

http://tpid.tpwd.state.tx.us/ecological_regions.asp (not clear if all plants are native or not. I asked TPWD)

Bob


----------



## BobAlston

I believe the following is a pretty darn complete list of native to Texas aquatic plants. It is a combination of data I downloaded from the USDA at http://plants.usda.gov/adv_search.html and then removed all plants identified by GUy Nesom as not-native to Texas
http://www.texasnonnatives.org/MENUTexnonnative.htm see hotlink "All Aquatic".

On the USDA web site I specified: Plants floristic area = lower 48 states; State and province=Texas; National Wetland Indicator Status = Obligate Wetland. Note it is possible that some plants that are not truly aquatic in our sense are on the list, but they are all native to Texas.

The result is this list of 839 plants.

My thanks to Tom Wendt at http://www.texasnonnatives.org/ for suggesting this approach.

I still have concerns of whether or not the USDA data is complete. does obligate wetland include truly aquatic plants?

Acer rubrum ssp. drummondii
Acer rubrum var. drummondii
Acer rubrum var. trilobum
Acorus calamus
Agalinis maritima
Agrostis alaskana
Agrostis exarata
Agrostis longiligula
Alisma subcordatum
Alnus serrulata
Amaranthus australis
Amaranthus tuberculatus
Ammannia auriculata
Ammannia coccinea
Ammannia latifolia
Amorpha fruticosa
Amsonia glaberrima
Amsonia tabernaemontana var. tabernaemontana
Anagallis minima
Andropogon glomeratus
Andropogon gyrans var. stenophyllus
Andropogon perangustatus
Anemopsis californica
Aquilegia chaplinei
Aquilegia chrysantha var. chaplinei
Aristida affinis
Aristida palustris
Armoracia aquatica
Asclepias incarnata
Asclepias lanceolata
Asclepias longifolia
Asclepias perennis
Asclepias rubra
Aster caerulescens
Aster hesperius
Aster subulatus
Aster tenuifolius
Avicennia germinans
Axonopus furcatus
Azolla caroliniana
Azolla filiculoides
Azolla mexicana
Bacopa caroliniana
Bacopa monnieri
Bacopa nobsiana
Bacopa repens
Bacopa rotundifolia
Bacopa simulans
Bartonia paniculata
Bartonia texana
Bartonia verna
Batis maritima
Bergia texana
Berula erecta
Betula *****
Bidens bigelovii
Bidens cernua
Bidens laevis
Bidens mitis
Bidens tripartita
Boehmeria cylindrica
Boltonia asteroides
Borrichia frutescens
Brasenia schreberi
Burmannia biflora
Burmannia capitata
Cabomba caroliniana
Callirhoe alcaeoides
Callitriche anceps
Callitriche heterophylla
Callitriche heterophylla ssp. heterophylla
Callitriche palustris
Callitriche peploides
Callitriche verna
Calopogon tuberosus
Calystegia sepium
Canna flaccida
Canna glauca
Cardamine bulbosa
Cardamine pensylvanica
Carex amphibola
Carex atlantica
Carex atlantica ssp. capillacea
Carex aurea
Carex brevior
Carex brittoniana
Carex bushii
Carex caroliniana
Carex cephalophora
Carex comosa
Carex complanata
Carex crebriflora
Carex crinita
Carex crus-corvi
Carex debilis
Carex decomposita
Carex emoryi
Carex fissa
Carex frankii
Carex gigantea
Carex glaucescens
Carex granularis
Carex howei
Carex hyalinolepis
Carex hystericina
Carex intumescens
Carex joorii
Carex lanuginosa
Carex leptalea
Carex lonchocarpa
Carex longii
Carex louisianica
Carex lupuliformis
Carex lupulina
Carex lurida
Carex meadii
Carex microdonta
Carex oklahomensis
Carex oxylepis
Carex pellita
Carex reniformis
Carex stricta
Carex styloflexa
Carex tetrastachya
Carex triangularis
Carex tribuloides
Carex typhina
Carex verrucosa
Carex vulpinoidea
Carya ×lecontei
Carya aquatica
Centunculus minimus
Cephalanthus occidentalis
Cephalanthus salicifolius
Ceratophyllum demersum
Ceratophyllum echinatum
Ceratophyllum submersum var. echinatum
Cicuta bolanderi
Cicuta maculata
Cicuta maculata var. bolanderi
Cicuta maculata var. maculata
Cicuta mexicana
Cirsium muticum
Cladium jamaicense
Cladium leptostachyum
Cladium mariscoides
Cladium mariscus ssp. jamaicense
Clematis crispa
Clinopodium brownei
Coelorachis rugosa
Crassula aquatica
Crataegus brachyacantha
Crataegus opaca
Cressa nudicaulis
Crinum americanum
Cymodocea filiformis
Cynanchum angustifolium
Cynoctonum mitreola
Cyperus acuminatus
Cyperus aristatus
Cyperus articulatus
Cyperus bipartitus
Cyperus digitatus
Cyperus engelmannii
Cyperus erythrorhizos
Cyperus ferruginescens
Cyperus flavescens
Cyperus haspan
Cyperus laevigatus
Cyperus odoratus
Cyperus rivularis
Cyperus squarrosus
Cyperus stenolepis
Cyperus strigosus
Decodon verticillatus
Dichanthelium scabriusculum
Dichromena latifolia
Didiplis diandra
Diodia virginiana
Dioscorea hirticaulis
Dioscorea villosa
Drosera brevifolia
Drosera capillaris
Drosera intermedia
Dulichium arundinaceum
Echinochloa crus-pavonis
Echinochloa muricata
Echinochloa polystachya
Echinochloa walteri
Echinodorus berteroi
Echinodorus cordifolius
Echinodorus parvulus
Echinodorus rostratus
Echinodorus tenellus
Eclipta alba
Eclipta prostrata
Elatine brachysperma
Elatine obovata
Elatine rubella
Eleocharis acicularis
Eleocharis acutisquamata
Eleocharis albida
Eleocharis atropurpurea
Eleocharis baldwinii
Eleocharis caribaea
Eleocharis cellulosa
Eleocharis coloradoensis
Eleocharis compressa var. acutisquamata
Eleocharis cylindrica
Eleocharis elongata
Eleocharis engelmannii
Eleocharis equisetoides
Eleocharis fallax
Eleocharis flavescens
Eleocharis geniculata
Eleocharis interstincta
Eleocharis macrostachya
Eleocharis microcarpa
Eleocharis minima
Eleocharis montana
Eleocharis obtusa
Eleocharis olivacea
Eleocharis palustris
Eleocharis palustris var. palustris
Eleocharis parvula
Eleocharis quadrangulata
Eleocharis radicans
Eleocharis rostellata
Eleocharis smallii
Eleocharis tuberculosa
Eleocharis vivipara
Eleocharis wolfii
Epilobium ciliatum
Epilobium coloratum
Epipactis gigantea
Eragrostis hypnoides
Eragrostis reptans
Erianthus brevibarbis
Erianthus strictus
Erigeron philadelphicus
Eriocaulon compressum
Eriocaulon decangulare
Eriocaulon koernickianum
Eriocaulon texense
Eryngium prostratum
Eupatoriadelphus fistulosus
Eupatorium perfoliatum
Eurystemon mexicanus
Eustoma exaltatum
Fimbristylis autumnalis
Fimbristylis castanea
Fimbristylis dichotoma
Fimbristylis puberula
Fimbristylis vahlii
Forestiera acuminata
Fraxinus caroliniana
Fuirena breviseta
Fuirena longa
Fuirena pumila
Fuirena scirpoidea
Fuirena simplex
Fuirena squarrosa
Funastrum clausum
Galium obtusum
Galium tinctorium
Galium trifidum
Gleditsia aquatica
Glyceria elata
Glyceria septentrionalis
Glyceria striata
Gratiola neglecta
Gratiola virginiana
Habenaria repens
Halodule beaudettei
Halodule wrightii
Halophila engelmannii
Helenium autumnale
Helenium drummondii
Heliotropium curassavicum
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Hemicarpha aristulata
Hemicarpha drummondii
Hemicarpha micrantha
Heteranthera dubia
Heteranthera liebmannii
Heteranthera limosa
Heteranthera mexicana
Heteranthera reniformis
Hibiscus dasycalyx
Hibiscus grandiflorus
Hibiscus laevis
Hibiscus lambertianus
Hibiscus moscheutos
Hibiscus striatus ssp. lambertianus
Hottonia inflata
Hydrochloa caroliniensis
Hydrocotyle bonariensis
Hydrocotyle ranunculoides
Hydrocotyle umbellata
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Hydrolea ovata
Hydrolea spinosa
Hydrolea uniflora
Hygrophila lacustris
Hymenocallis caroliniana
Hymenocallis coronaria
Hymenocallis eulae
Hymenocallis galvestonensis
Hymenocallis kimballiae
Hymenocallis latifolia
Hymenocallis liriosme
Hymenocallis occidentalis
Hypericum apocynifolium
Hypericum galioides
Hypericum gymnanthum
Hypericum nudiflorum
Hypericum setosum
Hyptis alata
Ilex verticillata
Iodanthus pinnatifidus
Iris brevicaulis
Iris fulva
Iris hexagona
Iris shrevei
Iris virginica
Iris virginica var. shrevei
Isoetes butleri
Isoetes lithophila
Isoetes melanopoda
Isolepis carinata
Isolepis cernua
Isolepis molesta
Itea virginica
Juncus acuminatus
Juncus arcticus
Juncus arcticus ssp. littoralis
Juncus balticus
Juncus bufonius
Juncus coriaceus
Juncus debilis
Juncus effusus
Juncus effusus var. solutus
Juncus elliottii
Juncus griscomii
Juncus megacephalus
Juncus nodatus
Juncus nodosus
Juncus polycephalus
Juncus repens
Juncus roemerianus
Juncus saximontanus
Juncus tenuis
Juncus texanus
Juncus trigonocarpus
Justicia americana
Justicia mortuifluminis
Justicia ovata
Kosteletzkya althaeifolia
Kosteletzkya smilacifolia
Kosteletzkya virginica
Lachnocaulon anceps
Lathyrus palustris
Leersia hexandra
Leersia lenticularis
Leersia oryzoides
Leitneria floridana
Lemna aequinoctialis
Lemna gibba
Lemna minima
Lemna minor
Lemna obscura
Lemna perpusilla
Lemna trinervis
Lemna trisulca
Lemna valdiviana
Leptochloa fascicularis
Leptochloa filiformis
Leptochloa fusca ssp. fascicularis
Leptochloa fusca ssp. uninervia
Leptochloa nealleyi
Leptochloa panicea ssp. brachiata
Leptochloa panicoides
Leptochloa uninervia
Leucospora multifida
Lilaeopsis chinensis
Limnobium spongia
Limnosciadium pinnatum
Limnosciadium pumilum
Limonium carolinianum
Limonium nashii
Lindernia anagallidea
Lindernia dubia
Lindernia dubia var. anagallidea
Lipocarpha aristulata
Lipocarpha drummondii
Lipocarpha micrantha
Lipocarpha microcephala
Lobelia cardinalis
Lobelia flaccidifolia
Lobelia floridana
Lobelia puberula var. pauciflora
Lobelia reverchonii
Lobelia siphilitica
Ludwigia alternifolia
Ludwigia decurrens
Ludwigia glandulosa
Ludwigia hirtella
Ludwigia leptocarpa
Ludwigia linearis
Ludwigia microcarpa
Ludwigia octovalvis
Ludwigia palustris
Ludwigia peploides
Ludwigia pilosa
Ludwigia repens
Ludwigia sphaerocarpa
Luziola fluitans
Lycopodiella alopecuroides
Lycopodiella appressa
Lycopodiella caroliniana var. caroliniana
Lycopodiella prostrata
Lycopodium alopecuroides
Lycopodium appressum
Lycopodium carolinianum
Lycopodium chapmanii
Lycopodium prostratum
Lycopus americanus
Lycopus asper
Lycopus rubellus
Lycopus velutinus
Lycopus virginicus
Lysimachia radicans
Lythrum alatum
Lythrum californicum
Lythrum lineare
Magnolia virginiana
Marshallia graminifolia
Marsilea fournieri
Marsilea macropoda
Marsilea tenuifolia
Marsilea uncinata
Marsilea vestita
Mayaca aubletii
Mayaca fluviatilis
Mecardonia acuminata
Mecardonia dianthera
Mecardonia procumbens
Mecardonia vandellioides
Melanthium virginicum
Mentha ×piperita
Micranthemum umbrosum
Mikania scandens
Mimulus alatus
Mimulus dentilobus
Mimulus glabratus
Mimulus ringens
Mitreola petiolata
Monanthochloe littoralis
Muhlenbergia utilis
Myosurus minimus
Myriophyllum heterophyllum
Myriophyllum hippuroides
Myriophyllum pinnatum
Myriophyllum verticillatum
Najas guadalupensis
Najas marina
Neeragrostis reptans
Nelumbo lutea
Neobeckia aquatica
Nuphar lutea
Nymphaea ampla
Nymphaea elegans
Nymphaea mexicana
Nymphaea odorata
Nymphoides aquatica
Nyssa aquatica
Nyssa biflora
Nyssa sylvatica var. biflora
Oldenlandia boscii
Orontium aquaticum
Osmunda cinnamomea
Osmunda regalis
Oxycaryum cubense
Oxypolis filiformis
Oxypolis rigidior
Oxypolis ternata
Packera glabella
Panicum hemitomon
Panicum longifolium
Panicum rigidulum
Panicum rigidulum var. pubescens
Parnassia asarifolia
Parnassia grandifolia
Paspalidium geminatum
Paspalum acuminatum
Paspalum denticulatum
Paspalum dissectum
Paspalum distichum
Paspalum fluitans
Paspalum lividum
Paspalum praecox
Paspalum repens
Paspalum vaginatum
Peltandra virginica
Penthorum sedoides
Phanopyrum gymnocarpon
Phragmites australis
Phyla lanceolata
Phyla nodiflora
Physostegia correllii
Physostegia intermedia
Physostegia pulchella
Physostegia virginiana
Pilularia americana
Pinguicula pumila
Planera aquatica
Platanthera blephariglottis
Platanthera clavellata
Platanthera cristata
Platanthera integra
Platanthera integrilabia
Pluchea foetida
Pluchea odorata
Pluchea odorata var. odorata
Pluchea purpurascens
Poa pratensis
Pogonia ophioglossoides
Polygala balduinii
Polygala cruciata
Polygala ramosa
Polygonum amphibium
Polygonum densiflorum
Polygonum erectum
Polygonum glabrum
Polygonum hydropiperoides
Polygonum lapathifolium
Polygonum meisnerianum
Polygonum opelousanum
Polygonum pensylvanicum
Polygonum punctatum
Polygonum robustius
Polygonum sagittatum
Polygonum setaceum
Polypogon elongatus
Polypogon interruptus
Pontederia cordata
Ponthieva racemosa
Potamogeton ×faxonii
Potamogeton clystocarpus
Potamogeton diversifolius
Potamogeton foliosus
Potamogeton illinoensis
Potamogeton lateralis
Potamogeton latifolius
Potamogeton lucens
Potamogeton nodosus
Potamogeton pectinatus
Potamogeton perfoliatus
Potamogeton pulcher
Potamogeton pusillus
Potamogeton pusillus ssp. pusillus
Potentilla millegrana
Potentilla paradoxa
Potentilla rivalis
Proserpinaca palustris
Proserpinaca pectinata
Psilocarya nitens
Psilocarya scirpoides
Ptilimnium ×texense
Ptilimnium capillaceum
Ptilimnium costatum
Quercus lyrata
Quercus nuttallii
Quercus texana
Ranunculus cymbalaria
Ranunculus hispidus var. nitidus
Ranunculus laxicaulis
Ranunculus longirostris
Ranunculus macounii
Ranunculus pusillus
Ranunculus sceleratus
Ranunculus septentrionalis
Ranunculus subcordatus
Ranunculus subrigidus
Rhexia mariana
Rhexia petiolata
Rhexia virginica
Rhododendron serrulatum
Rhododendron viscosum
Rhynchospora caduca
Rhynchospora capillacea
Rhynchospora capitellata
Rhynchospora cephalantha
Rhynchospora chalarocephala
Rhynchospora corniculata
Rhynchospora divergens
Rhynchospora fascicularis
Rhynchospora globularis
Rhynchospora glomerata
Rhynchospora gracilenta
Rhynchospora intermixta
Rhynchospora inundata
Rhynchospora latifolia
Rhynchospora macra
Rhynchospora macrostachya
Rhynchospora microcarpa
Rhynchospora miliacea
Rhynchospora mixta
Rhynchospora nitens
Rhynchospora oligantha
Rhynchospora perplexa
Rhynchospora plumosa
Rhynchospora pusilla
Rhynchospora rariflora
Rhynchospora scirpoides
Rhynchospora smallii
Rhynchospora sulcata
Rhynchospora tracyi
Rorippa curvipes
Rorippa palustris
Rorippa sessiliflora
Rorippa sphaerocarpa
Rorippa teres
Rotala catholica
Rotala ramosior
Rudbeckia fulgida
Rumex aquaticus var. fenestratus
Rumex fascicularis
Rumex fueginus
Rumex maritimus
Rumex occidentalis
Rumex salicifolius
Rumex verticillatus
Ruppia cirrhosa
Ruppia maritima
Sabatia calycina
Sabatia dodecandra
Sabatia gentianoides
Saccharum baldwinii
Saccharum brevibarbe var. brevibarbe
Sacciolepis striata
Sagittaria brevirostra
Sagittaria calycina
Sagittaria cuneata
Sagittaria falcata
Sagittaria graminea
Sagittaria greggii
Sagittaria lancifolia
Sagittaria lancifolia ssp. media
Sagittaria latifolia
Sagittaria longiloba
Sagittaria papillosa
Sagittaria platyphylla
Salicornia bigelovii
Salicornia depressa
Salicornia europaea
Salicornia utahensis
Salicornia virginica
Salix caroliniana
Salix exigua
Salix gooddingii
Salix *****
Samolus cuneatus
Samolus ebracteatus
Samolus ebracteatus ssp. cuneatus
Samolus parviflorus
Samolus valerandi ssp. parviflorus
Sarcocornia utahensis
Sarcostemma clausum
Sarracenia alata
Satureja brownei
Saururus cernuus
Schoenolirion croceum
Schoenolirion texanum
Schoenolirion wrightii
Schoenoplectus acutus var. acutus
Schoenoplectus americanus
Schoenoplectus californicus
Schoenoplectus deltarum
Schoenoplectus erectus ssp. raynalii
Schoenoplectus etuberculatus
Schoenoplectus heterochaetus
Schoenoplectus maritimus
Schoenoplectus robustus
Schoenoplectus saximontanus
Schoenoplectus tabernaemontani
Schoenus nigricans
Scientific Name
Scirpus acutus
Scirpus americanus
Scirpus atrovirens
Scirpus californicus
Scirpus cernuus
Scirpus cubensis
Scirpus cyperinus
Scirpus deltarum
Scirpus divaricatus
Scirpus erectus
Scirpus etuberculatus
Scirpus georgianus
Scirpus heterochaetus
Scirpus koilolepis
Scirpus maritimus
Scirpus molestus
Scirpus pallidus
Scirpus pendulus
Scirpus robustus
Scirpus saximontanus
Scirpus validus
Scleria doradoensis
Scleria georgiana
Scleria hirtella
Scleria muehlenbergii
Scleria oligantha
Scleria reticularis
Scleria setacea
Scleria verticillata
Scutellaria galericulata
Scutellaria lateriflora
Senecio glabellus
Sesuvium maritimum
Sesuvium trianthemoides
Shinnersia rivularis
Sibara virginica
Sisyrinchium demissum
Sium floridanum
Sium suave
Smilax laurifolia
Smilax walteri
Solidago patula
Solidago patula var. strictula
Solidago salicina
Solidago stricta
Sparganium americanum
Sparganium androcladum
Spartina alterniflora
Spartina cynosuroides
Spartina patens
Spartina pectinata
Spartina spartinae
Spergularia marina
Spergularia salina
Spiranthes laciniata
Spiranthes longilabris
Spiranthes odorata
Spiranthes praecox
Spirodela oligorrhiza
Spirodela polyrhiza
Spirodela polyrrhiza
Spirodela punctata
Stachys hispida
Stachys tenuifolia
Steinchisma hians
Stuckenia pectinata
Stuckenia striata
Styrax americanus
Suaeda americana
Suaeda calceoliformis
Suaeda conferta
Suaeda linearis
Suaeda nigrescens
Suaeda suffrutescens var. detonsa
Suckleya suckleyana
Symphyotrichum lanceolatum ssp. hesperium var. hesperium
Symphyotrichum praealtum var. praealtum
Symphyotrichum subulatum
Symphyotrichum tenuifolium
Taxodium distichum
Taxodium mucronatum
Thalassia testudinum
Thalia dealbata
Tofieldia racemosa
Toxicodendron vernix
Triadenum tubulosum
Triadenum virginicum
Triadenum walteri
Triantha racemosa
Trichocoronis rivularis
Trichocoronis wrightii
Trifolium wormskioldii
Triphora trianthophora
Typha angustata
Typha domingensis
Typha latifolia
Utricularia biflora
Utricularia cornuta
Utricularia fibrosa
Utricularia foliosa
Utricularia gibba
Utricularia inflata
Utricularia juncea
Utricularia macrorhiza
Utricularia obtusa
Utricularia purpurea
Utricularia radiata
Utricularia subulata
Vallisneria americana
Veratrum virginicum
Verbena scabra
Veronica americana
Veronica anagallis
Veronica anagallis-aquatica
Veronica catenata
Veronica peregrina
Viburnum dentatum var. dentatum
Viburnum nudum
Viburnum semitomentosum
Viola lanceolata
Vitis palmata
Wolffia brasiliensis
Wolffia columbiana
Wolffia papulifera
Wolffiella floridana
Wolffiella gladiata
Wolffiella lingulata
Wolffiella oblonga
Woodwardia areolata
Woodwardia virginica
Xyris ambigua
Xyris baldwiniana
Xyris caroliniana
Xyris difformis
Xyris drummondii
Xyris fimbriata
Xyris iridifolia
Xyris jupicai
Xyris laxifolia var. iridifolia
Xyris platylepis
Xyris scabrifolia
Xyris smalliana
Xyris stricta
Xyris torta
Zannichellia palustris
Zigadenus densus
Zigadenus glaberrimus
Zigadenus leimanthoides
Zizania texana
Zizaniopsis miliacea
Zosterella dubia


----------



## fishyjoe24

here's a updated for 2014.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/exotic/prohibited_aquatic.phtml


----------

